# Got my first mice!



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

Well I've been lookin all over for I don't know how long for some fancy mice. I've looked in our pet stores in town and they never seem to have any or the ones they had just didn't appeal to me.

Well I just went in to Petsmart to look around and low and behold they had 4 gorgeous girls! I snatched them up in an instant and we're about to be on our way home.

I'll post pictures once they can get settled in and you guys can critique them for me.

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome! What varieties did you end up with? Or can you tell?


----------



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

I took some pictures on my phone since I don't have Internet for my computer. I'll see if I can get them posted on here. I may just have to do direct links from photobucket.


----------



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok let's see if this works










































Ok so all 4 are girls. Here's a run down on each one:

1. Black/white: I'm pretty sure this little girl is the youngest. She's the smallest and I absolutely love the white marking on her face! When I saw her I knew immediately that I had to have her. She's the least skittish of the 4 and I think she will be very easy to tame.

2. Peach/white: I think this girl might be the oldest just because she's the biggest. I'm curious to hear what you all think of her hair. She has longer hair behind her ears and on her fanny. She definately is furrier than the black/white and the almost solid colored one with the blaze face.

3. White w/ black spots on fanny and shoulder: this one also has longer hair it seems though not as long as the peach/white one. She seems like she'll be relatively easy to tame as well.

4. ? Solid: I'm really not sure what color to call this girl. At first I thought she was light brown but that just doesn't seem right. I don't know what it is but there's something unusual about her. Hopefully you guys can see it in the horrible picture. Lol.

What do y'all think? Can you educate a newbie? I know the pictures are horrible (if they even work) but all I have is my camera phone and they are still really wiggly.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

http://m37.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/kaylea09/5c1e5c3e.jpg.html?o=5&newest=1
http://m37.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/kaylea09/14081133.jpg.html?o=4&newest=1
http://m37.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/kaylea09/56d09a9f.jpg.html?o=3&newest=1
http://m37.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/kaylea09/5f44ee36.jpg.html?o=2&newest=1
http://m37.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/kaylea09/cf075adf.jpg.html?o=1&newest=1

Okay, those middle bits need to be inserted in between URL, not IMG. Ha ha, I fix all!


----------



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

With that first mouse, does that line of white wrap all the way around her belly?


----------



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes it does wrap all the way around


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Pretty evenly? She might be more then pied, maybe banded instead of/as well. Would you say it is pretty even looking? Here is a link to more about the gene. Idk if you ever plan on breeding, but to summarize; what ever you breed her to, 50% of the offspring (approximately) would express the white band/a similar band if she is indeed banded.

http://www.fancymice.info/whattolookforbanded.htm


----------



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

It's really even until it gets under her belly. Then there's one place it gets wider.

I do plan to breed at some point if I can find males. The pet shop only sold females. I'd like to research and see what color miles will be best to breed with my females and learn a little more about mouse genetics and breeding.


----------

